# Hello from new member Trawlercook



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hello to all the members of the model ships forum - i am a model builder myself, specialising in fishing vessels. please see my website for details of some of the models i've made (i've just posted a few up to the main gallery to give an idea)!

www.trawlercook.co.uk


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi ernest
most of my models i sailed on ,i do build from plans but if i can i like to take photo,s or have them sent to me.all my models are scratch built.i was a fisherman for quite a number of years and i have done just about every kind of fishing so the deck and working gear is always in place and does work i have even towed a trawl up a small river and caught a bucket full of fresh water shrimps.to date i have built over 400 models many are in museums all over the world.hope this answers your questions.
nice to hear from a fellow builder.
best regards colin


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Colin, 
Your models look great


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi mike
glad you like the models if you want to see more just go to my web sight at
www.trawlercook.co.uk
best regards colin


----------



## ufothth (Dec 17, 2006)

*model trawler Viola*

Hi Colin,
My grandfather was a Chief Engineer on Aberdeen trawlers up to the late 1950's. I have only recently started researching some of the boats he was on, and came across your magnificent model of Viola on ebay. She appears to be a sister of H41 Leonato, also of Hellyer bros, later becoming Dandara, my Granda's last boat out of Aberdeen. I am hoping you could give me (a complete beginner) some advice on building a model of such a vessel, regarding sourcing accurate details, drawings etc. I am shocked at the lack of info on the Aberdeen fishing Industry in general on the net, finding most things via Hull, Grimsby, fleetwood etc. Hope to hear from you.

Kind regards,

Brian Mills,
Dumfries, Scotland.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi bryan,
welcome to a truly wonderful sight that i am sure you will enjoy.
glad you liked the model of the viola i built the model to try and help raise money to bring back the real thing from the falkland,s where she is at the present time.it was used for disply purposes,i was going to give it to the people concerned but i found out something i did not agree with so they can forget that.bryan i have been building models for quite a number of years so building them comes easy to me,but i will give you all the help i can.
first of all i have my own hull moulds for several kinds of hulls that i have built over the years and the viola is one of these it is made of G.R.P.she is only a static model .first of all you must decide wether you want a static or a remote which can be difficult and expensive for a starter.if its a static you can put the deck on stright away then build the rails up and then proceed to build the rest.if its to be remote you have to put the running gear in first.prop shaft,rudder ,engine bed,ect then proceed as with a static but you have to cut a sub deck out this is a SECOND DECK this is to support the actual deck with the ship work built on that you can seebut will lift off so you can get inside to the works.if you want to build one let me know and i will try and keep you going in stages by mail from the begining.as to the viola i had lots of pictures and i also have a book with all the trawlers that were built by cook welton & gemmel with plans in.i hope i have explained every thing so you can understand how to build and when i get my big computer back i will look up the dandra for you but at the moment i am using my laptop as its in mend and all my info is on the big one.please do not hessitate to ask anything if i can help i will you can always contact me on my web sight
[email protected] if you leave the first trawlercook off you will come to my web sight with a selection of models on that i have built in the past i,m sorry but its a year out of date.i will be putting a trawler on e.bay next week called ARCTIC VIKING its a bit more modern than viola circa 1950 and its ready for remote,s to be fitted in.i hope i have helped you understand a bit about building models.
best regards
colin burrows
AKAtrawlercook


----------



## Doctor Robert (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Colin, Can't get over your incredible output of authentic models - and to such a large scale! Amazing.
Any possibility that you might know of a J.Crowfoot? He was on Lowestoft trawlers back in the 60s and 70s. I was lucky enough to buy a couple of his models - of 'Green Pastures' LT740 and 'EWB' LT1124. 
Best regards, AB.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi AB
firstly i would like to welcome you to a great sight i.m sure you will make some good friends and helpful ones to.yes i know joe crowfoot i,ve got two of his paintings in my living room,ive been to a couple of his exibitions when i lived in lowestoft and he,s been to my home to see some of my models it was quite a few years ago now. never sailed with him though but his paintings make a lot of money now and he was full of knowledge of the lowestoft drifters which was before my time in lowestoft,but as i lived down there everyone wanted lowestoft boats building and he helped me a great deal.
the reason i build to such a large scale is that i have four fingers missing of my left hand as a result of a fishing accident when i was 17 years old and if i build small i find it difficult to hold real small bits every thing gets covered in glue including me.any way thats enough of bending your ear ,if i can help you in any way please feel free to ask.
regards colin


----------



## Doctor Robert (Oct 8, 2008)

Colin that's unthinkable! When I read it I was thinking you had 4 left, but how the hell you can work at ANY scale with 4 MISSING escapes me. 
Great to hear you know Joe Crowfoot, I'm not surprised his stuff is valuable, the models I have of his are about 1/96th - 1/8 per foot and are gorgeous little framed and glazed dioramas. They are dripping with real character and very obvious first-hand knowledge. Is he still up and running?
I've made models all my life and usually scratch. The few kits I've tackled I found pretty ropey on materials. I started during the war, making naval ships mainly from balsa as I didn't have the tools to tackle harder stuff.
I enjoyed working in card and paper too. Nowadays I try to work at about 12ft per inch because anything larger involves some pretty serious detail. I have a struggle with rigging at this scale but must try some of Bob Wilson's methods, how he gets through his ships in such short order is a wonder, but that brings us back to you sir - same story!
Best regards,
AB.
P.S. Which wood glues do you use most on your models?


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi robert
i use cyno most of the time now and again i use evo stick if i am not in a hurry.
cheers colin


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Brisbane Australia, Colin I had look at your gallery well done championship stuff, you have lot of patience and great skill enjoy the trip.
Cheers
GWB


----------

